# Brushless Generator Troubleshoot



## Paulz (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi Guys. New to the forum. I have an off grid cabin and seem to be a generatorholic, can't stop getting 'em! Two propane, one diesel and more gas ones than I can think of. And all working!

Except one, and it's been driving me nuts. It's a defunct brand, Might Quip, with a 13 horse Honda that starts first pull and runs like a champ. Just not putting out any volts. It's brushless, and doesn't appear to have an AVR, unless it's the thing with 4 diodes next to the cap (which I have replaced, flashed..). Yesterday I pulled it apart, but don't know the resistance numbers it should have for the high and low voltage windings. There are two low voltage windings, one goes to the cap, the other to the diode board thingy. 

Anyone be of help?

Thanks in advance.

Paul


----------



## searcher (May 9, 2020)

I'm far from an expert, but in the picture of the back of your control panel right side that appears to be your capacitor. It may be just the light reflection, but it looks to me like it is swelled. That would indicate that it is bad. Anyway you would have to reassemble the generator to check. You can test the capacitor as is, but the next step would be to connect a multimeter (set to 200 VAC) to the 2 leads presently connected to the capacitor. You should read 3 to 6 VAC with the generator running indicating that the generator is working. While you have it apart, there should be a couple of diodes and a resistor that should be checked before reassembly. Hope that helps.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

is this the company?
*Mighty Quip Industries*

38954 Proctor Blvd, #362, Sandy, OR 97055 

(800) 336-2979


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

get a honda school diagnostic manual..
it will show you how to check the parts.
some of the early honda gens were this style.


----------



## Paulz (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey thanks guys. I'm still struggling with this thing. I did try a new cap, flashed it with a drill, battery, no luck. That is Mighty Quips number but they are out of biz, no help there. I have thought it's perhaps a rebadged Honda but I can't find anything with no AVR like this. I'll keep looking.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

looks to me to be a chuck homaker style sales gear








Ripoff Report | Mighty quip Review - Indiana - Mighty uses lies to


Ripoff Report on: Mighty quip - Mighty uses lies to sell overpriced power ement elderly people in home depot parking lots indiana



www.ripoffreport.com




so good or bad just another fly by night orphan Jina gen set.


----------



## Paulz (Apr 28, 2020)

Ha yeah I read that. I bought it at a moving sale for a hundred bones. The Honda starts first pull ever time. She said they were running a large pump when it quit. That should have just thrown the breaker. But every other Chinese pile has an AVR. If I could figure out how to wire one I'd try that.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol I think they sold at those sales for about that or just a couple of hundred.
I will pm you on your avatar click it for messages


----------

